# 2 neue Medal of Honor DLCs



## Necrobutcher (28. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Dienstag, den 02. November erscheinen 2 neue DLCs

Jedes DLC Wird einen neuen Spielmodi enthalten sowie 2 neue Maps und 2 alte für den Spielmodi angepasste Maps.

Der Clean Sweap DLC wird für alle Besitzer eines Online Passes (Konsole) und für PC kostenlos sein.

Der Hot Zone DLC wird im EA Store für 9,99 €, in dem XBOX Live Marktplatz für 800 MS Punkte und im PlayStation Network für 9,99 € erhältlich sein.

*Clean Sweap DLC:*

Der Spielmodus Clean Sweap basiert auf dem Last Man Standing Prinzip. Gespielt wird Best of three.

*Die neuen Karten sind:*
- Bagram Hanger
- Khyber Caves

*Angepasst werden:*
- Diwagal Camp
- Kabul City Ruins


*Hot Zone DLC:*

Der Spielmodus Hot Zone ist dem klassischen King of the Hill gleichzusetzen. Es wird um eine Stellung gekämpft - das Team, dass die Stellung am längsten halten kann gewinnt das Match.

Aktuell kann man Hot Zone (zumindest für den PC) für 7,20€ vorbestellen.

*Die neuen Karten sind:*
- Hindukush Pass
- Korengal Outpost

*Angepasst werden:*
- Shahikot Valley
- Helmand Valley

Quelle: http://www.ea.com/de/news/neue-mehrspielermodi-und-karten-fuer-medal-of-honor

-Dies ist meine erste News, Bilder, Quellen und Formatierungen werde ich gleich hinzufügen-​


----------



## Einer von Vielen (28. Oktober 2010)

So eine derbe Abzocke, sowas hat man vor nem Jahr noch Patch genannt....


----------



## Necrobutcher (28. Oktober 2010)

BTW, wer nochmal 20% auf die 7,20 möchte kann sich per PM melden


----------



## slayerdaniel (28. Oktober 2010)

5 Euro fänd ich angemessen für 2 neue Maps + Spielmodus. Aber wenigstens ist der DLC deutlich günstiger als der Preis für die MW2 Mappacks, die gingen ja gar nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2010)

will nich wissen wieviele ehemalige hobby modder sich "im grab umdrehen" bei sowas ^^ die haben 100 ma mehr geleistet un das quasi ehrenamtlich. un hier wird mit 2 popel maps das große geld gemacht ^^ das is echt scho hart sowas...


----------



## cubbi223 (29. Oktober 2010)

Mekern bringt da nix. Gibt leider genug Deppen die sich die "Map Packs" kaufen werden. es verleitet mich fast den "Konsolen Cowboys" die schuld zu, zu weisen. denn da fing alles an


----------



## butter_milch (29. Oktober 2010)

Hahahaha, erst das Spiel für 50€ kaufen und 2 Wochen später nochmal 20€ für 4 neue Karten hinlegen. Wer da mitmacht gehört ins Heim...


----------



## Wendigo (29. Oktober 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Hahahaha, erst das Spiel für 50€ kaufen und 2 Wochen später nochmal 20€ für 4 neue Karten hinlegen. Wer da mitmacht gehört ins Heim...



Kann ich nur zustimmen. Einfach nur dreist.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Oktober 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> So eine derbe Abzocke, sowas hat man vor nem Jahr noch Patch genannt....



ja ,es bleibt nur eins. . .stehn lassen im regal und sie somit abstrafen


----------



## snajdan (29. Oktober 2010)

ahhhh EA braucht wieder Geld.


----------



## Creep1972 (29. Oktober 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> So eine derbe Abzocke, sowas hat man vor nem Jahr noch Patch genannt....



Find ich auch, das ist echt frech und dreist


----------



## wari (29. Oktober 2010)

dass es das erste mappack kostenlos gibt scheint niemanden zu interessieren, immer nur die negativen seiten ausmerzen..

so sind halt die menschen..


----------



## Argead (29. Oktober 2010)

18 Tage nach Release ein DLC für den man bezahlen muss
Da kommt wahre Freude auf
Das Spiel gefällt mir zwar aber jetzt nochmal Geld nachlegen, ne danke das lass ich erstmal!
@Wari 
mMn sollte alles was in den ersten beiden Monaten nachgeliefert wird kostenlos sein, danach kann es ruhig was kosten aber so früh ....


----------



## wari (29. Oktober 2010)

Argead schrieb:


> 18 Tage nach Release ein DLC für den man bezahlen muss
> Da kommt wahre Freude auf
> Das Spiel gefällt mir zwar aber jetzt nochmal Geld nachlegen, ne danke das lass ich erstmal!


 
seid ihr alle unfaehig zu lesen oder einfach nur ignorant ? der erste DLC ist KOSTENLOS, der zweite eben nicht...

bei Call of Duty gabs noch NIE was kostenlos, also hört auf zu meckern..


----------



## Skipper (29. Oktober 2010)

wari schrieb:


> bei Call of Duty gabs noch NIE was kostenlos, also hört auf zu meckern..



naja seit cod über steam läuft ist es so ^^


----------



## kuer (29. Oktober 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Hahahaha, erst das Spiel für 50€ kaufen und 2 Wochen später nochmal 20€ für 4 neue Karten hinlegen. Wer da mitmacht gehört ins Heim...


 

Na ja, lass die Kirche mal im Dorf. Erstens hat das Game keine 50,-€ gekostet und zweitens kostet nur das zweite DLC Geld. Das erste ist kostenlos und dann kostet es kene 20,-€ sondern 8,-€.
Warum wüst ihr alle so maßlos übertreiben 
Es ist sicher nicht das tollste, aber so ist es jetzt und so wird es auch bleiben. Wieso glauben alle, das die Firmen den PClern was schulden. Glaubt ihr wirklich , das ihr was besonderes seid und alles nachgschmissen bekommt. Seid doch froh, das ihr für die Games wehniger bezahlt als die armen Konsoleros. 
Dann die lächerlichen Aufrufe, die Spiele liegen zu lassen. Euch ist schon klar, das die PCler längst nicht mehr die größte Spielegemeinde ist und bei rückläufigen Verkaufszahlen , ihr nur das gegenteil erreicht.Unzwar das der PC als Spieleplatform ganz uninteresant wird.
Also vorher mal überlegen, bevor man groß rumflamt.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Oktober 2010)

Schon witzig wie heutzutage noch jeder alles umsonst haben will. Kein Mensch kapiert das es nicht mehr so ist bzw. wird wie früher.

Vorallem als PCler hat man überhaupt nichts mehr zu melden. Wir sind das Schlusslicht das dem Publisher nicht wirklich stört, wenn hier und da ein paar Verkaufszahlen fehlen.


----------



## wari (29. Oktober 2010)

streng genommen haben wir gar kein recht zu meckern.. leute, die derartigen content entwickeln ARBEITEN dafür, dh sie wollen bezahlt werden.. is ganz easy, oder ?

frueher war das vllt anders, aber zeiten aendern sich.. der entwickler hat halt gebraucht um zu merken, dass damit ein lukratives geschaeft zu machen ist.. im endeffekt dreht sich alles um geld, das ist bei uns nicht anders.. niemand arbeitet gerne um sonst..


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Bei Mafia hat sich irgendwie keiner beschwert...

Naja ich hab ihn mir gekauft, das sind 2 Päckchen Kippen die ich eh nicht rauch oder 2 Cocktails die ich eh nicht trinke... und das wobei ich wahrscheinlich sowieso auf Black Ops umsteigen werde zwecks E-Sport tauglichkeit.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Hahahaha, erst das Spiel für 50€ kaufen und 2 Wochen später nochmal 20€ für 4 neue Karten hinlegen. Wer da mitmacht gehört ins Heim...


Richtig lesen wäre angebracht.

Hot Zone kostet 7,20 € und der andere DLC ist für PC´s kostenlos!

Und was regt ihr euch so auf, es handelt sih doch nur um additional content, den *muss* man nicht kaufen, man kann aber. 

MfG


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2010)

Whatever, ich warte sowieso meist bis ich irgendwann die Games zum nice-price im Laden bekomm 

(zugegeben, sc2 hab ich mir kurz nach dem release termin geholt...)


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2010)

das is antürlich noch son punkt ^^ lass die spiele dann ma irgendwann fürn 10er aufm krabbeltisch liegen - aber musste dann die dlc's immernoch alle zum originalpreis dazukaufen?  wundern würds mich ned...


----------



## Rizzard (29. Oktober 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das is antürlich noch son punkt ^^ lass die spiele dann ma irgendwann fürn 10er aufm krabbeltisch liegen - aber musste dann die dlc's immernoch alle zum originalpreis dazukaufen?  wundern würds mich ned...


 
Schwer vorstellbar. Das würde ja jegliche Rellation zwischen Preis und Produkt sprengen, im Vergleich von Hauptspiel und dem zusätzlichen Content.


----------



## DaStash (29. Oktober 2010)

Also die Battlefieldserie bringt nach einer Weile stets eine all in one Version heraus. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (29. Oktober 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also die Battlefieldserie bringt nach einer Weile stets eine all in one Version heraus.
> 
> MfG


 
Ja da kann ich mich auch noch dran erinnern, das war irgend so eine Gold-Edition oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2010)

hmm stimmt. damit wäre das dann machbar. weil das wär dann ja wirklich ne sauerei ><


----------



## PontifexM (29. Oktober 2010)

snajdan schrieb:


> ahhhh EA braucht wieder Geld.


aber nicht meines . . .


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2010)

MoH ist sowieso voll der Flopp. Ich bereue immer noch das Geld für diesen schmarren aus dem Fenster geworfen zu haben. 

Das ist ja BFBC2 Sourcode mit bisschen anderem Menu Modellen Maps und Enginekonfigurationen und das ins Negative verändert.

Hoffe Black Ops wird nicht diesselbe Enttäuschung, habe ich nähmlich vorbestellt 

Dann wieder Geld aus der Tasche reissen für ein paar Maps und Modi - naja..


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso alle über MoH schimpfen...

Ich habe mir den DLC gekauft... obwohl iach wohl auf Black Ops umsteigen werden


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso alle über MoH schimpfen...
> 
> Ich habe mir den DLC gekauft... obwohl iach wohl auf Black Ops umsteigen werden


 
Weil es einfach ein billiger bfbc2 abklatsch ist, nur schlechter


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Oktober 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Weil es einfach ein billiger bfbc2 abklatsch ist, nur schlechter


Und trotzdem besser als die komplette CoD Reihe


----------



## Bu11et (29. Oktober 2010)

Coole Sache man, danke für alles .


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Oktober 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und trotzdem besser als die komplette CoD Reihe


 
jo ^^ 
Mal schauen was Black Ops verspricht


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich was ihr hier alle immer mit eurem BC2 Abklatsch wollt...

Ich finde irgendwie keine Parallelen außer dem HUD teilweise und manchen Icons...


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2010)

naja, es is im endeffekt ja nen bc2 mod, ma grob gesagt. das vietnam addon is au nix andres ^^ andre skins für die leutchens, andre waffen/namen, andre fahrzeuge, gleiche engine... für mich is das einfach bc2 das bissl weg vom taktischen gehen soll um paar cod leute abzugreifen ^^ wie ich das erste video sah und von diesem cod-bf-mischmasch gelesen hab war mir klar, brauchste nich *g* ich weis das is meine persönliche meinung un entscheidung, aber is doch intressant, wieviele genau das selbe dachten un denken ><


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Es hat ja auch nie jemand behauptet dass BC2 Vietnam was anderes ist als neue Skins und neues Szenario...

Aber auch deinem Post kann ich nicht wirklich entnehmen was denn jetzt gleich ist an BC2 und MOH


----------



## DarkMo (29. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich die screens oder vids sehe, denk ich immer "ah bc2!" - ne doch ned ^^ das sin einfach eineiige zwillinge. das bissl hud gehumbse da... die dinger sehn einfach total gleich aus. nimm die ut3 engine - die games sehn alle irgendwie immer anders aus wie ut3 ^^ würd ich mir das kaufen, käm ich mir vor, als würd ich mir 2ma das selbe game keufen - un wer macht sowas schon.


----------



## cosamed (29. Oktober 2010)

was ist denn der unterschied zwischen medal of honor und medal of honor tier 1 edition? gibts da noch unterschiede zwischen den spielen?

habe es gerade gefunden.

zitat von amazon:


Zusatzinhalte der Tier 1-Edition: 
Vorzeitiger Zugang zum Tier 1-Rang – Sofortiger Zugriff auf den bärtigen Tier 1-Operator der Sturmklasse mit einer einzigartigen Tarnung, die den Besitzer der Tier 1-Edition von allen anderen Spielern unterscheidet.
M60-Sturmgewehr – Dieses Sturmgewehr mit enormer Feuerkraft gibt es exklusiv in der Tier 1-Edition. Die perfekte Antwort auf einen AK47-Angriff.
MP-7 – Die bevorzugte Waffe der Tier 1-Agenten auf dem Schlachtfeld. Mit ihrem geringen Gewicht, der hohen Feuerrate sowie ihrer Durchschlagskraft gegenüber Körperpanzerung lässt sie sich wie eine Pistole bedienen, erlaubt es aber auch Ziele wie mit einem Gewehr anzugreifen.
TOZ194 und 870MCS Schrotflinten – Erhalte sofortigen Zugriff auf diese beiden verheerenden Schrotflinten für Kämpfe auf kurze Distanz.
Tarnung der Special Ops-Klasse – Einzigartige Tarnung, die den Spieler mit der Umgebung verschmelzen lässt und ihn zudem von den normalen Rekruten unterscheidet.


das heisst, ich muss mir nun exklusiv diese edition kaufen um in den genuß dieser vorteile zu kommen? oder reicht auch die normale moh spielversion völlig?

by the way: wer kann mir was zu battlefield 3 sagen und zu call of duty black ops? wie werden die eurer meinung nach?  richtige kracher?

und warum kostet black ops bei amazon in der vorbestellung 79 euro ?


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Zu Black Ops findest du genug hier im Forum. Es ist nunmal so teuer.

Wie man zu Battlefield 3 was sagen soll ist mir ein Rätsel, die Beta kommt erst in über einem Jahr...


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Oktober 2010)

also ich findes es solangsam nur noch lächerlich was die Spieleindustrie mit einem treibt. vor 3.4 Jahren waren solche "DLCs" noch patsches die völlig kostenlos und selbstverständlich waren. Damals ahtte die Sache doch auch funktioniert, und was ist heute? Die Publisher bekommen ihr Maul einfach nicht voll und verlangen für jeden erdenloichen zusatzcontent Geld. Hall gehts noch!? Ich zah doch keine 8€ fü sowas. Von den völlig unveraschämten COD Mappack mal abgesehen damit ist für mich die COD Reihe gestorben. Wo fürht das nur hin, bald kauft man ein Vollwertiges Spiel das kurz nach Release erstmal 3 mal gepacht werden muss, und man für jeden Zusatzmist wie maps und co 2€ zahlt...
Und da wundert man sich warum immer mehr Raupkopiert wird...


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

Wie sich hier alle die Welt schön reden wollen und immernoch glauben das Apple die einzigen auf der Welt sind die hinter Profit her sind 

So ist das heute eben.


----------



## cosamed (29. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Zu Black Ops findest du genug hier im Forum. Es ist nunmal so teuer.
> 
> Wie man zu Battlefield 3 was sagen soll ist mir ein Rätsel, die Beta kommt erst in über einem Jahr...



du musst ja nichts dazu sagen, wenn es dir ein rätsel ist.

schau doch mal auf die produktverpackung, da steht was drin von einer beta zu battlefield 3, was ab verfügbarkeit von moh mindestens den zugang von einem jahr zu der beta möglich sein soll.

also wer lesen kann,ist klar im vorteil.

wer kann mir denn was zu diesem tier1 geschiess sagen, ist das jetzt beim multiplayer zocken soviel besser als zum normalen zocken, muss ich mir jetzt beim kauf im laden drauf achten die tier 1 edition zu käufen?


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Oktober 2010)

cosamed schrieb:


> schau doch mal auf die produktverpackung, da steht was drin von einer beta zu battlefield 3, was ab verfügbarkeit von moh mindestens den zugang von einem jahr zu der beta möglich sein soll.
> 
> also wer lesen kann,ist klar im vorteil.



Ja, dort steht man hat anrecht auf einen Beta Key 1 Jahr nach Erscheinen von MoH. Da die Beta im November 15. Oktober 2011 hat man als MoH besitzer kein Anrecht auf einen Battlefield 3 Key. (Natürlich ist davon auszugehen das trotzdem jeder einen bekommt )

Also wer lesen und denken kannst ist klar im Vorteil, wie du schon gesagt hast


----------



## V!PeR (29. Oktober 2010)

Da bleibt einen nichts anderes übrig,als mit dem Kopf zu schütteln,aber wer so dumm ist und dafür auch noch Geld hinlegt,oh man -.-


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Oktober 2010)

nee ehrlich das ist kein DLC sondern krasse Kundenabzocke,sowas dürfte wenn überhaubt nur 2€ kosten
Da lob ich mir 2k und deren DLC politik,da gab es kampangen und nicht etwa schnöde multiplayer maps.auch wenn da ein Spielemodus dabei ist.
Bei MW2 ist das ja noch frecher nur neue pixeltapete und nix dabei keine auswahl,nen Konsolenmultiplayersystem.
Dazu keine wirkliche deathmatchkarte zwar nicht so schlimm wie bei MW1 aber trotzdem ,kein vergleich mit UT3,aber da fehlen archievsments und mehr waffenauswahl.trotzdem da kommt es mehr auf skill an .als auf goodies.Und ist schneller
wenn die schon ein DLC bringen dannbite im singleplayer mit archievsment und arcade spielweise.Posen P. vergleiche.das braucht man als gamer und keine schnöden bezahlmaps.


----------



## Rabauke81 (31. Oktober 2010)

Und gekauft wird es trotzdem, egal wieviel hier oder in anderen Foren gemeckert wird.


----------



## PontifexM (31. Oktober 2010)

Rabauke81 schrieb:


> Und gekauft wird es trotzdem, egal wieviel hier oder in anderen Foren gemeckert wird.



soll sich kaufen wer will ,ich besorge es mir mit sicherheit nicht .


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Oktober 2010)

Solange das Spiel inhaltlich nicht zu kurz gerät, finde ich DLC´s für Leute, welche das Spiel intensiver spielen möchten in Ordnung.
Das muss aber alles Im Rahmen bleiben und das tut es laut meiner Meinung auch.
Bei Cod 6 eher weniger.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Oktober 2010)

Am Arsch. -.-'


----------



## Janny (31. Oktober 2010)

Alle am rummmeckern, aber der der's haben will hat wohl keine andere möglichkeit. Ich würd's mir auch kaufen, hätte ich das Spiel..


----------



## flasha (1. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was ihr hier alle immer mit eurem BC2 Abklatsch wollt...
> 
> Ich finde irgendwie keine Parallelen außer dem HUD teilweise und manchen Icons...



Es ist von den gleichen Machern, die gleiche Engine, die gleichen Bugs...

Versteh nur nicht warum Dice nicht dazugelernt hat?! Lesen die eigentlich nicht die Feedbacks der Community?! Hitboxen usw.

Das DLC's Geld kosten finde ich teilweise noch ok solange man auch einen angemessenen Gegenwert bekommt. Aber wie soviele schon in diversen Foren gepostet haben: Wieso kommen ein paar Tage nach Release 2 DLC's raus und kein vernünftiger Patch?!

Nun weiss man auch warum EA/Dice keinen SDK bzw. Map Editor veröffentlichen...nochmal 50€ ausgeben für 7 neue Maps


----------



## Bu11et (2. November 2010)

Hat schon wer versucht die DLC`s runterzuladen? Ich ahb immer noch keinen Code erhalten .


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Der DLC erscheint um 16:00 (ungefähr) für den PC!


----------



## Bu11et (2. November 2010)

Hab die Bestätigungsemail zwar früher bekommen, aber wenn ichs über den Kundendiesnt runterladen will, kommt sowas:

Serverfehler

Fehler:

Wir können Ihre Bestellung derzeit leider nicht bearbeiten. Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Fehler-Nummer:  SYS_000003


Tolles Support muss ichs chon sagen .


----------



## flasha (2. November 2010)

Die Hangar Map ist ja totaler Mist, zumal es Rundebasierter TDM ist...der auch schon nach ein paar Runden vorbei ist...kann auch an den Server Settings liegen aber die Map ist einfach nur langweilig...die andere Map ist doch interessanter und wird auch öfters angespielt...aber das lange warten, nervt dann doch ein wenig...vorallem bei solchen Teammates die sich an Ecken und Kanten vercampen...


----------



## Bu11et (2. November 2010)

Ich hab immer noch kein Code erhalten .


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch kein Code erhalten .




Ich auch nicht und im MoH Forum sind da auch so einige 
Zum Kotzen!


----------



## Necrobutcher (2. November 2010)

Ich warte noch bis 21:15 ansonsten werde ich mir mein Geld via Paypal zurückholen...

Warte ich eben bis nächsten Dienstag und freue mich dann...


----------



## Bu11et (2. November 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Ich warte noch bis 21:15 ansonsten werde ich mir mein Geld via Paypal zurückholen...
> 
> Warte ich eben bis nächsten Dienstag und freue mich dann...




Was soll den nächsten Dienstag sein? 

Der Service von EA lässt echt zu wünschen ürig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. November 2010)

Jefim schrieb:


> Was soll den nächsten Dienstag sein?
> 
> Der Service von EA lässt echt zu wünschen ürig.




Black Ops 

Hatte mich eigentlich auch schon auf eine Überbrückung gefreut, aber ich werde auch mein Geld zurück hohlen wenn sich in den nächsten Minuten nichts tut!


----------



## flasha (3. November 2010)

Habt ihr eure Codes bekommen und könnt eventuell was zu dem DLC sagen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. November 2010)

Nope, noch immer nix 
Ich werde am Nachmittag mal den Supportchat auf suchen -.-


----------



## Bu11et (3. November 2010)

Weiß einer, bei wem man da sich genau beschweren kann? Ich finds unverschämt sowas zu bringen .


----------

